# [OT] Wo bekomme ich eine neue ATX-Blende für mein Mainboard?

## spitzwegerich

Ich hab bei ebay ein Mainboard gesteigert, und - wie könnte es anders sein - die ATX-Blende ist natürlich nicht dabei. Mit der Vorstellung das Board ohne Blende einzubauen konnte ich mich noch nicht so richtig anfreunden. Darum meine Frage, die ihr sicher schon erraten habt:

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit _günstig_ an Ersatz-ATX-Blenden zu kommen?

Ich wohne in München, wenn da jemand was wüsste, wäre es natürlich optimal.

Das Mainboard ist ein GA-7VAXFS, ein gutes Foto der Blenden-Seite kann man hier sehen.

----------

## misterjack

sieht nach "standard"-blenden aus, frage doch in ein paar computergeschäften nach. ich selber habe schon oft die erfahrung gemacht, dass bei ebay die blenden fehlen. deshalb kaufe ich mein mainboards nach möglichkeit im laden :hehe:

----------

## Lenz

Hatte vor ein paar Jahren das gleiche Problem. Das mit den Computergeschäften nachfragen hat da aber nicht so gut funktioniert. Die haben zwar die Blenden, aber die liegen den neuen Mainboards bei, und werden daher nicht verkauft. Ich hab die gesamte Schiller-/Landwehrstraße (spitzwegerich weiß jetzt, wovon ich rede  :Wink: ) abgegrast, nichts zu machen gewesen. Ich habs dann letztendlich offen gelassen. Vielleicht findest du im Internet jemanden, der die Teile einzeln verkauft?

----------

## pawlak

Hast den Verkäufer gefragt, ob er die noch hat? Ich hab auch mal nen Mainboard verkauft und schlicht vergessen das ding mitzuschicken. Nachdem der andre sich nicht gemeldet hat hab ich sie dann nach nem halben Jahr weggeschmissen. 

Wenn das nix hilft => Schillerstraße usw ist dein Freund. Klappere aber lieber die kleinen Läden ab, da ists imho wahrscheinlicher!

----------

## spitzwegerich

Danke für eure Antworten!

Ja, in der Elektronikmeile kann ich es natürlich mal probieren. Fragt sich nur, was ich denen erzähle. Wenn ich sage, dass ich das Board bei ebay ersteigert habe, sind die sicher nicht begeistert. Und zu behaupten, dass ich die Blende verschmissen habe ist wohl auch ein wenig unglaubwürdig.

Beim Verkäufer hab ich schon nachgefragt, die Blende ist nicht mehr da.

Aber eigentlich sollte das doch ein Markt für Drittanbieter sein, die ATX-Blenden sind ja wirklich dafür prädestiniert dass sie bei ebay & Friends abhanden kommen. Gibt es denn keine Firma wie z.B. Hama die die Dinger nachbaut? Ein "Rohling", aus dem man sich die Löcher selber ausschneidet, würde es ja vielleicht schon tun, da kann ich dann meine bescheidenen handwerklichen Fähigkeiten unter Beweis stellen.

----------

## Lenz

Wieso suchst du nicht einfach mal bei eBay, wird schon eine für dich dabei sein:

http://search.ebay.de/atx-blende_W0QQfkrZ1QQfromZR8

Es gibt glaub ich nur 3 verschiedene Ausführungen, schau einfach, ob die Ausstanzungen mit deinem Mainboard übereinstimmen.

-- Lenz

----------

## spitzwegerich

Hmm, grob hatte ich ja schonmal bei ebay durchgeschaut. Da hatte ich den Eindruck, dass die 3 Klinkenbuchsen immer der Länge der Blende nach ausgerichtet sind, wobei ich sie aber der Breite nach brauche. Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob es hier irgendwelche Standards oder Konventionen gibt, aber so unbedingt standardkonform wirkte mein Board deshalb nicht auf mich.

Beim Ansehen der von dir verlinkten Liste bin ich jetzt die da entdeckt, die könnte passen. Auf der anderen Seite sind gerade für diese Blende schon 4 Gebote eingegangen, während bei den meisten anderen Blenden gar keine Gebote vorliegen. Diese Form scheint also einigermaßen begehrt zu sein; ich sollte mal meditieren wieviel Geld mir so ein Stückchen Blech wert ist.

Auf alle Fälle vielen Dank für die verlinkte Suchliste.

----------

## Lenz

Ja die dürfte passen. Es gibt soweit ich weiß nur 3 verschiedene Ausrichtungen der Elemente. Ansonsten ist das standardisiert.

----------

## FieserKiller

also soviel ich weiss ist da nicht viel standardisiert ausser den äusseren abmessungen der blende, damit sie in jedes ATX-gehäuse passen. Trotzdem passen viele blenden auf viele boards da die hersteller oft ähnliche anschlüsse haben und boarddesigns oder zumindest teile von standard-boarddesigns übernehmen.

Man kann sich so eine blende mit etwas bastelei auch selberbauen, dazu braucht man ein blech, ein geodreieck und einen dremel.

Aber mal ernsthaft jetzt, du kannst die blende sicherlich beim mainboardhersteller nachbestellen.

----------

## Lenz

 *FieserKiller wrote:*   

> also soviel ich weiss ist da nicht viel standardisiert ausser den äusseren abmessungen der blende, damit sie in jedes ATX-gehäuse passen.

 

Denke schon, dass die Positionen der Anschlüsse zum ATX-Standard gehören. Es gibt nur ein paar unterschiedliche Designs (vor allem Soundanschlüsse quer- oder hochkant).

----------

## moped-tobias

Hallo,

das Problem hatte ich auch einmal. Einzeln sind die I/O shields recht teuer. Ich glaube http://alternate.de hatte welche. Oder wie Lenz schon sagte mal bei ebay vorbei schauen. Mir war das alles ein bisschen zu teuer und ich habe mir eine aus Pappe gebastelt.

Gruß

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *moped-tobias wrote:*   

> Mir war das alles ein bisschen zu teuer und ich habe mir eine aus Pappe gebastelt.

 

Das ist natürlich eine gute Idee, Pappe dafür zu nehmen. Schaumermal...

----------

## Roller

Ich kann bei uns in der Firma mal schauen, ob wir eine passende rumliegen haben. Die könnte ich dir dann irgendwie zukommen lassen.

----------

## pir187

@spitzwegerich: es kann dem verkäufer in einem geschäft doch titte sein, wieso du eine atx-blende suchst? ich würde mir da keine platte machen...

schönes we noch, pir187

----------

## spitzwegerich

So, ich hab jetzt ein paar Läden rund um die Schillerstraße abgeklappert und habe nach einigen Fehlanzeigen tatsächlich einen Laden mit Ersatz-ATX-Blenden gefunden: Der Hermes Computer Shop in der Schwanthalerstraße 25 hatte etwa zehn Blenden da. Alle waren verschieden (so viel zum Thema genormt...), und die richtige war natürlich nicht dabei. Der Verkäufer hat gesagt, ich solle die Positionen der Anschlüsse genau aufzeichen und nochmal kommen, dann würde er mir eine passende Blende besorgen. Der Preis ist 5 Euro, oder bei besonders exotischen Formen 7,50 Euro.

----------

